# HF Dust collector



## Justturnin (Jan 1, 2012)

Do anyone have a Harbor Freight Dust Collector?  If so could you let me know any issues you may have?  The have them on sale for $190 and I have a 25% coupon so it will be about $140.  Just want to make sure it is worth it before spending the money.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## evjenkins (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris,
Based on the good reviews in several woodworking magazines I bought one and was pleased enough that I bought another. It is a good machine for a good price.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the General which is identical and it works great. I have it piped in the shop with 6" ducting. I then have a Thien separator between it and the shop.

Lin.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought mine a couple of years back on sale at $179... good strong machine.  Only issue I ever had with it, it quit running after about 10 months, when I check it and couldn't get it to start I called HF and complained that it quit after only 10 months and I thought the motor was out... they sent me a new motor.... when I started to install it, realized the new motor had no switch, thought to just change the switch off the old machine to the new motor... when I opened the switch, discovered it was fried... motor was still good.  $13 for a new switch and it's run strong ever since.  And I now have a spare 2 hp motor. 

I would recommend that you change the bags... the ones that came with mine were a fairly coarse weave and did allow dust to seep through.. I've since changed to a tighter bag on top and put a 45 gal contractor's bag in the bottom and have much less dust in my DC closet.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 1, 2012)

If you change the bags don't bother and get one of these. they are 1 micron and flow 1 1/2 times more air than a bag.

Lin.


----------



## Florida Marine (Jan 1, 2012)

I have one, need a new filter bag its only good for 5 micron.  I am actually finishing up using metal ducting and running it to three tools with a separator in line.

I've been happy with it.


----------



## DMGill (Jan 1, 2012)

We got one and my husband made the following modifications:

* Put a filter cartridge kit from Wynn Environmental - www.*wynnenv.com*
* Used a 20" bicycle innertube as a gasket under the bag strap
* Built and installed a Thien baffle in the center/inlet ring
* Then made a 2-stage system using a galvanized trashcan with another Thien baffle


I've read on lumerjocks.com that the HF dust collector is "the one tool from HF that's worth getting"


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 2, 2012)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on it.  I ordered it online becasue my Family was coming over for Cabbage and Black Eyed Peas so I was not able to drive to my local HF and pick it up.  I hope it does not take to long to get here but it is coming ground so it could take a couple of weeks.  Once it gets here I will move forward with piping in my Shopsmith and building a large box around my Miter saw which will also fit my Router Table when I need it.  My biggest dust creator is the Bandsaw and Disc Sander so I hope this will cut down on it.  I am also considering picking up a Vortex from Rockler to be my main collector inline w/ the dust Colector.  Gonna see how the DC does on its own fist since the idea of bags appeals to me so I dont have to dump it in a trash can to bag it creating a huge dust cloud.  I am also thinking about building a leanto onto my shop to house it so I dont have to listen to it full blast while I am working.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2012)

One suggestion - if you have the room - the machine tends to be pretty loud, so if you can, build a wall around it inside the shop or build a separate closet/shed outside the shop and pipe through the walls... I put mine outside the shop and most I get is a low hum ...


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 2, 2012)

Chris, I have the HF dust collector, but I made a few mods to it.  The information in in the library here; tools_and_jigs/HF_Dust_Collector_Mods.pdf.  If you have any questions or need help making the mods, just pm me.  The switch sucks swamp water on all their DCs apparently.  Otherwise they are good for the money.  I do wish their motor ran on 240 instead of 120, though.
Charles


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks every one.  I cant wait to get this thing in.  I was going to build my own using a blower from one of those outdoor blowup slides but by the time I priced everything the HF came out much cheaper w/ a stronger motor (so they say)  I may still use the other blower on the ceiling as a inhouse air cleaner w/ A/C Filters to help w/ the fine dust that escapes.


----------



## RonRoss (Jan 6, 2012)

...


----------



## RonRoss (Jan 6, 2012)

lorbay said:


> If you change the bags don't bother and get one of these. they are 1 micron and flow 1 1/2 times more air than a bag.
> 
> Lin.




*Hey Lorbay, sorry to ask, but are you saying "Get one of those"?   You  typed 'don't bother and get one', so I'm not sure.   And if you ARE  saying it's good, what is it?  Is it online or can I get them at Sears?    I just picked up a 3/4hp craftsman dust collector off craigslist, but  with no bag.
Thanks
Ron 		*


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jan 7, 2012)

RonRoss said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > If you change the bags don't bother and get one of these. they are 1 micron and flow 1 1/2 times more air than a bag.
> ...



Ron,
  I'm sure he just missed the comma, and meant "Get one of those". They're called canister filters. Take a look at PSI, and http://www.wynnenv.com/products1.htm.


----------

